# Badlands Packs  UPDATED!!  GOT ONE!!!



## whitetaco02 (May 23, 2009)

What do you all think about these packs?

I want to get one for deer season but don't want it too big.  Just big enough for my gear/camera.

It's not like I am going to be packing the deer out. 

What do you all recommend?

See bottom post!


----------



## GusGus (May 23, 2009)

I have the Badlands Superday Pack. Its 1950 ci. capacity. I wouldnt trade that pack for stack of gold. Okay I might trade it for that but as far as packs go, it is top of the line. The weight distribution is great. The only thing I will say, is if you're a big guy, you may need to call Badlands and get a waist belt extender. I called to get mine and they made it up and sent it to me free of charge. They're CS is awesome. I keep my cold weather gear in mine along with alot of other things and its still a breeze to carry even at about 26lbs.


----------



## Victor DeVine (May 23, 2009)

Badlands Superday Pack...


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 23, 2009)

That is the one I was looking at.  I was afraid it was going to be too big.


----------



## GusGus (May 23, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> That is the one I was looking at.  I was afraid it was going to be too big.



I was worried about that too. My buddy had one and showed it to me and its not as big as 1950 ci. makes it sound. I did manage to find a way to fill it up.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 23, 2009)

GusGus said:


> I was worried about that too. My buddy had one and showed it to me and its not as big as 1950 ci. makes it sound. I did manage to find a way to fill it up.



Thanks!  I just started videoing my hunts last year and I want a bag that I can put everything in without carrying three different bags.


----------



## Victor DeVine (May 24, 2009)

you tube has some videos of different packs...


----------



## Victor DeVine (May 24, 2009)

different badland packs


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 24, 2009)

The advantage Max 1 looks awesome in that bag but all my camo is realtree ap hd. Oh, decisions decisons!


----------



## frankwright (May 24, 2009)

We don't subtract points for not being color co-ordinated

I have an older version of the Ultra Day. I got it off Ebay for about half of the cost of new and it was like new.

I don't carry it near full but I like that I can remove outerwear as the day warms up and stuff it in the pack.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 24, 2009)

frankwright said:


> We don't subtract points for not being color co-ordinated
> 
> I have an older version of the Ultra Day. I got it off Ebay for about half of the cost of new and it was like new.
> 
> I don't carry it near full but I like that I can remove outerwear as the day warms up and stuff it in the pack.




You should have seen me last year carrying (camera bag, back pack), fanny pack, and summit stand with my gun as well!  

I like to match!


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 24, 2009)

Pretty good read here.  I may be getting the Whitetail Pack.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=836531&highlight=Badlands+Whitetail


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (May 24, 2009)

I just ordered the Whitetail Hybrid pack today. I've been looking at all the other packs and they did not have enough pockets for all the little junk I carry. I think this will be the Badlands pack I've been looking for.

GSH


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 24, 2009)

Please let us know how you like it.  

Where did you order it from?


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (May 24, 2009)

I ordered it from Story Creek online. They included a hydration bladder ($25 value) and a carabiner clip along with free shipping. I will post a review as soon as I get it.

GSH


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 25, 2009)

GrandSlamHunter said:


> I ordered it from Story Creek online. They included a hydration bladder ($25 value) and a carabiner clip along with free shipping. I will post a review as soon as I get it.
> 
> GSH



Good deal!


----------



## godogs57 (May 25, 2009)

Not trying to hijack anybody's thread but I have two new Badlands packs for sale...one still has the hangtags still on it, the other is a couple of years old, no hang tag, but never used. The spank brand new one is a Diablo...the other one is about the same size, but of heavier material, opens at the top like a clamshell if you know what I mean. If anyone is interested, shoot me a PM. 

Thanks,

Hank


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 25, 2009)

Post some pics of them.  I don't mind the hijack!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 28, 2009)

I've got the superday pack in Max-1 and it's the best pack I've ever owned and I've owned several.  Badlands thinks of every little detail when they make a pack.  The warranty on them is awesome.  For life no questions asked.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks man!

I am looking at the Whitetail pack in AP HD.


----------



## yelojaket (Jun 28, 2009)

*Badlands Superday*

Been using this pack for 5 or 6 yrs and love it. You'll spend a little more on the front end but, trust me, you'll be glad you did. I only wish all decisions were so easy...


----------



## clvickers (Nov 25, 2009)

GusGus said:


> The only thing I will say, is if you're a big guy, you may need to call Badlands and get a waist belt extender. I called to get mine and they made it up and sent it to me free of charge. They're CS is awesome.



Wish I had see this before today :.  

I just received my superday Pack from Bass Pro only to find that the buckles missed meeting in the middle by oh...about 6 inches .  

Called CS and they are also sending me an extender for free.


----------



## deadend (Nov 25, 2009)

I got the 2200 this year for elk hunting and have been super pleased with it.  Can't think of anything I'd change and it is nice to be able to strap quarters of meat and lock-on stands to the back of it.


----------



## green46 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have had the superday for 2 years and I love it.  It's really well made and is a good size.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 5, 2010)

After a bunch of wheeling and dealing on Archery Talk I finally got me one!  Brand new, never used Badlands Superday pack!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 5, 2010)

You will love it.


----------



## poolman67 (May 10, 2010)

superday pack here also


----------

